# Cherry Shrimps and good algae eaters



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

I would like to have 9 of each species. The algae eaters may be the ones I saw in the October meeting. Keller Farms has neither. Any idea where I can get them?


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

Forgot to say this is Wu.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh no!

He's back.

Watch out for the tank he's gonna show some time soon. 

You can get cherry shrimp from Mike - CrownMan here on APC.

Otos - from me. Neritina snails too.

--Nikolay


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

Nikolay,

Thanks a lot for the info.
What species is you oto? how big they grow?

Wu


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Wu, Hey I spoke to you at the meeting Sunday. They sell Cherries for $1 at aquatic wonderland in Arlington off Division. They are "cherries" sometimes they are the brown cardinia sp. and other times are true cherries. 

I'd wait for that tank to be okay though, maybe buy a couple "ghost shrimp" from Pets mart to test the waters next time so you don't lose the $10-20 instead of 60 cents, but obviously get rid of them before you put in the herbivores as the ghost shrimp have claws.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Also Niko's Otos are the regular kind the stores have but at a cheaper price and much healthier in my experience. I think I lost 90% from a store and only 1 from the 10 I bought from Niko. They get about 1-1.3"


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm bringing a colony of Cherries with me this weekend. Hopefully I won't kill them all and we'll have another source to start mixing genes with.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

